

A Crash Course in the Neuroscience of Human Motivation   - rms
http://lesswrong.com/lw/71x/a_crash_course_in_the_neuroscience_of_human/

======
jongraehl
Excellent article; skip the pre-preface which is meta (start at the banner).
PDF just looks like a printout from browser.

